# Identify mysterious creature



## razoredge (Dec 31, 2011)

I noticed this strange looking thing? in my 20Gallon CRS \ Rili tank this morning and I don't have a clue on what or how it got into my tank. Can anyone identify this?


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

That looks like some kind of insect nymph. It could be dangerous.


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

could be a dragonfly larva/baby or nymph. when they get older they eat small fish and shrimps, so take it out fast! O: they sometimes come as hitchhikers in plants as eggs.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Damsel fly nymph. They are predators.


----------



## razoredge (Dec 31, 2011)

Tropicana said:


> Damsel fly nymph. They are predators.


You guys are awesome!! That's exactly what it looks like after I googled it. I feed it to my baby frontosa. They seems to enjoyed it. 

Now I'm hoping this is the reason why I keep having one shrimp die at a time. At least I hope so.. I still can't believe (after the endless hours of admiring my tank) that I never saw the nymph. LOL. I'll wait a week before I start putting back some of my other plants.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

razoredge said:


> You guys are awesome!! That's exactly what it looks like after I googled it. I feed it to my baby frontosa. They seems to enjoyed it.
> 
> Now I'm hoping this is the reason why I keep having one shrimp die at a time. At least I hope so.. I still can't believe (after the endless hours of admiring my tank) that I never saw the nymph. LOL. I'll wait a week before I start putting back some of my other plants.


Haha thats good, the chances of this guy attacking an adult shrimp are slim to none, but baby shrimp will be eaten in a second. Good luck with your tanks


----------



## razoredge (Dec 31, 2011)

Tropicana said:


> Haha thats good, the chances of this guy attacking an adult shrimp are slim to none, but baby shrimp will be eaten in a second. Good luck with your tanks


I can only hope!  The nymph was just over an inch long. I've noticed that the dead shrimp are all my smaller shrimp so I'm hoping your wrong. Otherwise it's back to square one.

I'm going to be paranoid now and wonder if there's more lurking in the shadows 

I must admit that the CRS tank is at least 5 times more difficult than the Red cherry but it's worth it.


----------

